# Thoughts As To A Bracelet For A 7006-8030



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi all,

Will soon be receiving my recently acquired 7006-8030 back from Steve Burrage after a clean and service. It came without a bracelet although there was a NATO supplied on it.

Probably impossible to obtain an original bracelet for it but what have you put on yours if not original.

Any thoughts on bracelet style and supplier would be a great help.

Thank as usual in advance.

Rich


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Your lucky, any straight end 18mm (?) would fit, one of those Wy Jean mesh might look good too...

Im sure you could find a straight end Seiko bracelet of the period on ebay.....


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

When I owned a 7006 it cam with the bracelet below which went really well










You would need to dremel the ends from 20mm

It is one off the bottom herehttp://www.watchworx.co.uk/pages/mwb/stainless.html


----------



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

Superb, thanks as always chaps, that's a good combination on the orange dial, liking that a lot,. Cheers, Rich


----------

